# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  مجموعة جميلة جدا من الكلمات والخواطر

## نور عبدالرحمن

خواطر من الزمن الجميل  كلمات وخواطر قصيرة جمعت من هنا وهناك كلمات مبعثره واحاسيس متنوعههمسات وخواطر وكلمات مبعثرهكلمات مبعثرة وخواطر متناثرةكلمات وخواطر جميلةكلمات وخواطر رائعةحكم وخواطر قصيرةخواطر جميلة جداخواطر قصيره خواطر راقية 



مجموعة جميلة جدا من كلمات وخواطر قصيرة جمعت من هنا وهناك .. 
فقط للعقول الراقية وكلمات أغلى من ماء الذهب !
أتمنى أن تنال أعجابكم .. وأتمنى أكثر أن تفيدكم في حياتكم ومستقبلكم .. أتمنى لكم كل الخير ^ ^


1-  خواطر قصيره لـ هنري فورد
نبذة عن هنري فورد:
يعتبر فورد هو مؤسس شركة فورد لصناعة السيارات وولد عام 1863 وتوفى عام 1947


العمل الذي لا يحقق غير أرباح مادية هو عمل ضعيف


إذا كان الجميع يتحرك للأمام فالنجاح كفيل بأن يتحقق وحده


ليس صاحب العمل هو من يدفع الأجور ، ولكن المنتج هو من يدفع الأجر


كلما لاح النجاح نتيجة التخطيط الجيد و المثابرة المستمرة مقرونين بالفرصة المواتية ، اعتبر الناس ذلك حظاً


قبل كل شيء الإستعداد هو سر النجاح


أي مشتر بإمكانه اقتناء السيارة باللون الذي يريده، طالما كان اللون أسود


تسعون بالمائة من السياسيين يعطوا للعشر بالمائة المتبقين السمعة السيئة


صديقي الصدوق هو من يخرج أفضل ما لدي


تلك هي متعة العمل…فلا شيء يجعلنا سعداء سوى أن نرى أنفسنا و نحن ننجز شيئاً ذا معنى


الجودة تعني أن تؤديها على وجهها الصحيح حين لا يراقبك او يراك أحد


لا تستطيع ان تبني سمعة…على عمل ما ستقوم به


سر النجاح يكمن في أن تفهم الرأي الآخر


المثالي هو الشخص الذي يساعد الناس من أجل الازدهار


إحتطب بنفسك ، وسيدفئك الحطب مرتين


الفشل ليس سوى فرصة لتجربة طريق آخر


صديقي المفضل هو الصديق الذي باستطاعته أن يخرج أثمن ما في


عندما تتكاتف العقبات في طريقك الى النجاح ، تذكر ان الطائرة تعاكس الرياح في طريقها إلى التحليق


الفشل هو ببساطة فرصة جديدة لكي تبدأ من جديد لكن هذه المرة بذكاء أكبر


كُلما تقدمنا في الحياة عرفنا حدود قدرتنا  


ليس هناك رجل لا يستطيع أن يفعل أكثر مما يعتقد


لو إعتقدت أنك قادر على فعل شيء ما، أو اعتقدت أنك غير قادر على فعل شيء ما، ففي كلتا الحالتين أنت على صواب. حكم وخواطر قصيرة
*********************************************
2- خواطر جميلة جدا لـ سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب الفاروق رضي الله عنه


نبذة عن عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه :
ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين، وأحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، و أحد أشهر الأشخاص والقادة في التاريخ الإسلامي. كان مثال الشهامة والعدل والإنصاف والاستماتة في إيصال الخير إلى كل أفراد الرعية.


لو كان لي الخيار لما كنت غير بائع للأزهار، فإن فاتني الربح لم يفتني العطر


لا تنظروا إلى صيام أحد ولا إلى صلاته، ولكن انظروا إلى من إذا حدث صدق وإذا اؤتمن أدى، وإذا أشفى -أي هم بالمعصية- ورع.


أميتوا الباطل بالسكوت عنه ولا تثرثروا فينتبه الشامتون.


ما أقبح القطيعة بعد الصلة، والجفاء بعد المودة، والعداء بعد الإخاء.


اللهم أشكو إليك جَلد الفاجر ، وعجز الثقة.


ما ندمت على سكوتي مرة، لكنني ندمت على الكلام مرارًا.


لا أحمل هم الإجابة، ولكن أحمل هم الدعاء.


ليس خيركم من عمل للآخرة وترك الدنيا، أو عمل للدنيا وترك الآخرة، ولكن خيركم من أخذ من هذه ومن هذه. وإنما الحرج في الرغبة  فيما تجاوز قدر الحاجة وزاد على حد الكفاية.


اللهم لا تكثر لي من الدنيا فأطغى،ولا تُقل لي منها فأنسى ،فإنه ما قل وكفى خيرٌ مما كثر وألهى.


ما وجد أحد في نفسه كبرًا، إلا من مهانة يجدها في نفسه.


أشقَى الولاة مَن شَقيت بِه رعِيَّتُه.


كنتم أذل الناس , وأحقر الناس , وأقل الناس , فأعزكم الله بالإســـلام , فمهما تطلبوا العزة بغيره يذلكم الله تعالى.


أوَ كلَّما اشتهيتَ اشتريتَ!.


لا يكن حبك كلفًا ولا بغضك تلفًا.


إذا أصاب أحدُكم ودًا من أخيه فليتمسك به ، فقلما يصيب ذلك.


إنَّ في العزلة راحة من أخلاط السوء ، أو قال من أخلاق السوء.


أشكو إلى الله ضعف الأمين وخيانة القوي.  


لو ماتت شاة على شط الفرات ضائعة لظننت أن الله تعالى سائلي عنها يوم القيامة.


مَا أُبَالِي عَلَى أَيِّ حَالٍ أَصْبَحْتُ ، عَلَى مَا أُحِبُّ أَوْ عَلَى مَا أَكْرَهُ ، وَذَلِكَ لأَنِّي لا أَدْرِي الْخَيْرَ فِيمَا أُحِبُّ أَوْ فِيمَا أَكْرَهُ.


تعلموا العلم وتعلموا للعلم السكينة والحلم، وتواضعوا لمن تتعلمون، ولا تكونوا جبابرة العلماء فلا يقوم علمكم بجهلكم.  خواطر قصيرة عن الحياة


لوددت أن أخرج من الدنيا كفافاً لا لي ولا عليَّ!


ثلاث من الفواقر الدواهي : جار مقامة إن رأى حسنة سترها وإن رأى سيئة أذاعها ,وامرأة إن دخلت عليها لسنتك تناولتك باللسان وإن غبت عنها لم تأمنها ,وسلطان إن أحسنت لم يحمدك وإن أسأت قتلك.


أرأيتم إذا استعملت عليكم خير من أعلم، ثم أمرته بالعدل ,أكنت قضيت ما عليّ؟  قالوا :نعم .. قال :لا ,حتى أنظر في عمله أعمل بما  أمرته أم لا.


ألا إن الدنيا بقاؤها قليل، وعزيزها ذليل، وشبابها يهرم، وحيها يموت فالمغرور من اغتر بها.


لست بالخب ولا الخب يخدعني.


لولا أن أسير في سبيل الله ، وأضع جبهتي لله ، وأجالس أقوامًا ينتقون أطايب الحديث كما ينتقون أطايب الثمر، لم أبال أن أكون قد مت.


إنما ينقض الإسلام عُروَةً عُروَة من نشأ في الإسلام ولم يعرف الجاهلية.


بإخوان الصدق تعش في كنفهم فإنهم زينة في الرخاء وعدة في البلاء، واعتزل عدوك، ولا تصحب الفجار فتتعلم من فجورهم. واحذر  صديقك إلا الأمين و لا أمين إلا من خشي الله.


لا تُمت علينا ديننا أماتك الله.


ضع أمر أخيك علي أحسنه ؛ حتى يجيئك منه ما يغلبك علي ظنك.


إن القوة في العمل ألا تؤخروا عمل اليوم لغد فإنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك تداركت عليكم الأعمال ، فلم تدروا أيها تأخذون فأضعتم ، فإذا خُيرتِم بين أمرين أحدهما للدنيا والآخر للآخرة ، فاختاروا أمر الاخرة على أمر الدنيا ، فإن الدنيا تفنى وإن الاخرة تبقى ، كونوا من الله على وجل، وتعلموا كتاب الله فإنه ينابيع العلم وربيع القلوب. خواطر جميلة
*********************************************


أتمنى أن تكون أفادتكم تلك الخواطر القصيره
ربي ينور بصيرتكم ويسعد قلوبكم أصدقائي 
*********************************************
خواطر من الزمن الجميل  كلمات وخواطر قصيرة جمعت من هنا وهناك كلمات مبعثره واحاسيس متنوعههمسات وخواطر وكلمات مبعثرهكلمات مبعثرة وخواطر متناثرةكلمات وخواطر جميلةكلمات وخواطر رائعةحكم وخواطر قصيرةخواطر جميلة جداخواطر قصيره خواطر راقية

----------


## t4video

شكرا لك علي الموضوع

----------

